# Regal Reptiles?



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone every heard anything about this company or if its any good or not, they seem to have every lizzard in the world for sale and snake also. But the way their listed and no pictures are shown for half of them make me imagine their all in just big tacks of boxes in the back of warehouse. I dont know.

Heres a link
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.regalreptile.com/lizards.htm">http://www.regalreptile.com/lizards.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Sammy (Dec 30, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone getting ripped off by them. They are fine on that account, but they are a nationwide whole seller so they deal in a lot of imports. If you are wanting captive bred animals I would look elsewhere.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 30, 2007)

i heard about them, they house all their animals seperatly (the only thing that they are known to do right,), and feeds their snakes once every 2 weeks, and feeds their lizards some what 3 times a week. they don't lie either, they just don't tell you that their animals are mite infested, dehydrated, skinny, and etc, and their prices are not fair either


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I noticed their prices were really high on alot of things!


----------



## ReptileNerd (Dec 31, 2007)

*Regal Reptiles*

I've personally delt with Regal Reptiles a few months ago at a Reptile Show, I bought a young juvi Timor Monitor. He is perfectly fine and is eating/drinking/ and behaving normally. They are at every show here as well, they usually have both animals that are in good conditions and some that could be better. Me personally, I would only buy from at show (as I did) to actually see what you're getting and you can inspect it well to make sure all is fine.

-Jon-


----------

